
Show HN: Airlist – A nested outliner with Omnifocus like dates/perspectives - apple_crafts
https://airlist.app
======
apple_crafts
Hi everyone, I'm the creator of Airlist.

I think I’ve tried every todo/task app out there and always had that feeling
of “maybe I should make my own”. After about a year of tinkering, Airlist is
the result.

The website is here: [https://airlist.app](https://airlist.app)

Airlist is a mix between Workflowy (infinite/nested outliner) and Omnifocus
(dates, perspectives).

I have always enjoyed using outliners, but they all miss the mark when it
comes to dates and filtering/search. Airlist makes it easy add dates (start,
due, repeating) and filter with nested AND/OR queries.

Backend is built using Phoenix/Elixir which is an absolute joy to work in.
Incredibly fast, and I think I'm in love with functional programming.

Frontend is built with Vue (React never clicked with me).

Just finished a private beta that ran smoothly for several months and is now
in public beta. You can easily import OPML and all your data is exportable in
OPML, Markdown, or HTML. Right now you need an account to try, but to see it
in action you can view a bunch of videos here:
[https://airlist.app/features](https://airlist.app/features)

Would love to hear about what you think!

------
vxNsr
This looks very interesting, ima always hesitant to try out something like
this though bec if I like it and then you decide to go in another direction I
feel left in the lurch.

~~~
apple_crafts
Completely understand, it is very easy to export all your data in multiple
formats (markdown, HTML, OPML) if you do decide to try.

